# Broken Glass



## grdigger35 (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw this subject awhile back and should have paid attention to it. Maybe some of you won't mind refreshing my memory. Is there any use for old broken bottles and shards, or is it just so much trash. I'm talking about pre-1900 glass. Thanks.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2005)

See the "make your own bottles" topic under the Collector's Chat forum...

 Ron


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ron, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 3, 2005)

On one of the yahoo sites about privy digging or bottle collecting. there is a guy who cuts the bottles and makes lamps out of them. I can't find the pictures. but they were nice

 rick


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 3, 2005)

Grdigger, check out the old threads on the Bottle Show area here on the forum.  I posted some pictures from the Portland Maine bottle show.  Included was a picture of a lamp shade made out of split ribbed pepper sauce bottles, and a 'stained glass window' made out of panels from broken cures and medicine bottles.  Sorry, I don't have them on my computer anymore.

 Hey Taz, or Sam do one of you guys have a better idea of how to find those pictures I posted way back?


----------



## kastoo (Feb 4, 2005)

You can make all sorts of stuff out of shards.  Lamps like this forum already says..bookends...wind chimes, stained glass etc.  they sell bottle cutters and items that cut glass of all kinds for affordable prices.  You can repair bottles for your own display with shards too.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. I received a box of 6 Ross Belfast Ginger Ale bottles all broken to pieces. It makes me sick to look in that box because they look like they were MINT.


----------

